# Check your nuts and bolts.



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Excellent post. Its going to be that time of year soon when trailers will be back on the road after sitting for the winter. Good time to get the bearings checked and re-greased, brakes checked, floor boards inspected etc. 
Glad you made it to your destination OK


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

you should also check your lug nuts after the 1st 100 miles


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I usually use medium strength Loctite on nuts and bolts. It keeps them from unscrewing themselves but they are still removable when necessary. Just a side note, I use Loctite on Chicago screws as well - never had one come off a bridle doing that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

the wheels will seat after being driven so they need rechecked after driven some. So even with loctite they may not be torqued correctly after that period.


----------

